# how do you attack this photo as my avatar?



## animalmadness (Feb 19, 2011)

http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x33 ... 9065853998


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, I have added it for you, do you have the full size image? I may be able to make it clearer for you.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

would you be able to add a picture for my avatar for me please??

IMG00177-20110214-1630 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

All done for you


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thankyou so much


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> thankyou so much


 No problem.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That mouse has a lovely face peeking out there  Fancy Mice Wales


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ha ha i know she is so cute  her name is patches, she is the mum to my latest litter. thanks for the comment


----------

